# Saved the Chichens again



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The other day I set a coni box trap to catch a wild house cat trying to get in the chicken coop--------------------but had a raccoon show up first--Oh well he would have killed them too---so guess I'll skin him and tan him for the Grand kids*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

raccoons were thick here this spring they kept getting in my bee hives so I set some traps I took 14 raccoons in 16 days around my hives no wonder why my hives were messed with I thought maybe 2-3 at the most keep after them skip or you won’t have any chickens


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job bud, raccoons are.sure hard on birds whether domestic or wild

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

